# Music inspired by "the hunt"



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Paganini's Caprice No. 9, Weber and Bruckner:

Music of the Hunt


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Haydn: Symphony No. 73, "La chasse." In this work it appears the hunters lose their quarry, so it has a happy ending.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Franck - Le chasseur maudit (the cursed hunter).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Elgar - Enigma variations, 9. Nimrod.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Johannes Ciconia - Cacando Un Giorno


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Mozart 'Hunt' Quartet in B flat major


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The third movement of Autumn in Vivaldi's Four Seasons is a vivid depiction, complete with gunshots.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Elgar - Enigma variations, 9. Nimrod.


I wouldn't say that this was music inspired by the hunt. The only connection is that the word Jaeger (surname of the man this variation is dedicated to) is German for hunter, and Nimrod was a Biblical hunter.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Berlioz "Les Troyens", Royal Hunt and Storm.
Delibes. "Sylvia" 'Les Chasseresses'.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Schumann's Waldszenen - Scene 2 (Hunter in Ambush), Scene 8 (Hunting Song)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Umm, Bach's secular cantata, "Was mir behagt ist nur die muntere Jagd" - Jagd being the German word for the noun 'hunt.' It contains the fairly famous movement "Schafen koennen sicher weiden," or, translated, "Sheep may safely graze."


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Rossini's "Fanfare de chasse"


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Leopold Mozart - Sinfonia da caccia in G


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Liszt, Transcendental Etude No. 8, "Wilde Jagd"


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Not surprised to see it not mentioned yet as this one is so little talked about or performed...

Beethoven - sonata for keyboard in e-flat, no.18, op.31 (no.3)


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I suggest _La Chasse_ by the renaissance composer Clement Janequin. This piece is wonderfully eccentric, as are most of works. I particularly enjoy the way the singers are required to imitate dying animals (or at least I assume that is what is happening).


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> I suggest _La Chasse_ by the renaissance composer Clement Janequin. This piece is wonderfully eccentric, as are most of works. I particularly enjoy the way the singers are required to imitate dying animals (or at least I assume that is what is happening).


My word, that is really quite bizarre.

There is a hunt scene in Haydn's opera La Fedelta Premiata (Fidelity Rewarded). It seems quite farcical judging by the synopsis extracted below.

... the hunt assembles in honour of Diana. Perrucchetto enters pursued by a bear, followed by Amaranta fleeing a boar. Perrucchetto takes refuge in a tree; Amaranta faints....

Unfortunately I don't have the libretto included with my CD, so much for budget box sets.


----------



## ShropshireMoose (Sep 2, 2013)

Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words, Op.19 No.3 in A
Voelker: A Hunt in the Black Forest

This latter piece was very popular with light orchestras years ago. The composer would seem to be one George Voelker Jr., but I can't find any dates for him anywhere! It was given a superb recording on a Reader's Digest LP by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/James Walker in 1968, great fun it is, part of a 10 LP set called "Music for You" (after the once popular programme presented by Eric Robinson on television in the 1950s), I think I'll go and hunt it out.......


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The painting above inspired this composition:


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

A movement of Brahms's Trio for Horn, Piano, and Violin sounds like typical "hunt" music.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Poulenc's _Aubade (concerto choréographique)_, for piano and 18 instruments.

The ballet is a series of narrative tableaux, the subject, the Goddess of the hunt, Diana.
Fantastic piece, and a brilliant (remarkable) orchestration for mixed winds and strings. The piano has a virtuoso solo toccata which is the opening of the piece; for the remainder it is given an obbligato role.


----------



## ShropshireMoose (Sep 2, 2013)

Mehul: Overture "La Chasse de Jeune Henri"

A superb overture by a sadly neglected composer (1763-1817), much championed by Sir Thomas Beecham, it conjures up the hunt with brilliant orchestral colours.


----------

